# Entertainment Center



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

We just returned from visiting our kids, grand kids, and great grand kids in Tulsa, OK. My daughter hit me up to build an entertainment center while we were there. She had some measurements (taken at her daughter's apartment) for a big TV, stereo, sub woofer, and a sound bar.

I used Sketchup to draw what I thought would work, and everything would fit.

Well, son-in-law didn't have a pocket hole jig, so the search was on. I found one at the local Tulsa Woodcraft store. I used the project panels available at the big blue box store so that made for some fairly easy construction.

The only part I used a router on was to round-over the three sides of the top.

While working on the project, I guess I was actually teaching also, because my daughter was asking a lot of questions, and she got to drill some pocket holes. We finished our part of the project at 5PM last Friday afternoon. However, what I didn't realize is there was more to come. As we made our way home to Houston, we got some updated pics. It seems she did some measuring, and got inspired by what she had learned. In her words, "I did a thing!". "It took some cutting, and a lot of sanding, but I made everything fit." And she stained the cabinet and sprayed it with a clear coat.

It turned out pretty nice. Now that is what I call Teamwork! :grin:


----------



## Oscar36 (Feb 23, 2019)

Really nice cabinet!


----------



## roofner (Aug 1, 2010)

That design is as close to kiss design as any. Simple elegant and functional. I love your design. Only suggestion would be to add some more shelves in the middle.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Nice work as always Mike . Those pocket hole jogs certainly come in handy . To think I never even heard of a pocket hole till I joined here


----------



## roxanne562001 (Feb 5, 2012)

Very nice project Mike. I have kids and Grandkids and Great Grands near Tulsa also. Some live in Sand Springs and some in Mcalester, OK we visited them last year. I think we are staying home this year


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Nice project Mike. I do like the simple design and use of the project panels and it's great that you have passed on the inspiration to build things to your daughter. Hopefully, she will pass this onto your grandkids and get them involved with some fun kids' projects.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

That came up nice Mike.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Mike you just made a new "Pocket Hole Recruit". I bet there is going to be more to come out of that, that jig is going to get some use.

@Rainman2.0 I knew what a pocket hole was as a kid,kept loosing my pocket knife.......
Herb


----------



## thomas1389 (Jan 4, 2012)

A chip off the old block.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

I like your KISS/MISS approach Mike...
nicely done and thought out...


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Thanks for all of your kind thoughts. I didn't have a lot to go on except for a crude drawing and some measurements. Gina is pretty crafty, and not afraid to try out new things. She made a good helper while we were assembling the cabinet, then she took all the grandkids to the pool so they could play. My sweetie took over and we finished our part of the cabinet.

I also had to buy a hole saw, because the two in the shop were either too big or too small. And since I had no idea where the power cord and cables would need to be routed, I drilled three holes.

It was later that Gina decided to add the shelf and uprights. Our grand daughter/boyfriend have a lot of DVD's, so that middle area will be for storage.

Now I hear she wants to design one for their TV to replace the stand. Yep, she hooked! 

We took three grand kids with us to have some cousin time with those up there. And they had a tie-dye shirt making party in the back yard. :grin:


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Great to see families doing fun things together.
Herb


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Those pocket hole gizmos are pretty cool!

Besides, you had to keep busy doing something.


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Nicely done, Mike...simple and elegant...I like that it doesn't have a back...


----------



## Samuel Rodriguez (Jun 22, 2020)

Nice work


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

Looks great Mike. I like the light finish - turned out very well.


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

Very nice


----------

